# 2022 bmx society show



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Jun 6, 2022)

Very cool bikes


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 6, 2022)

Super eye candy! The two mono-shocks are rowdy! Was that So. Cal? Nice pics!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes it was in Carson ca


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 6, 2022)

@Dizzle Problems @King Louie @Reedster post up any pics you took


----------



## PennyPrince (Jun 6, 2022)

The only pics my phone took! I thought I snapped more bit it didn't take.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jun 6, 2022)

Very excited to have Bob haro sign my bike.


----------



## Reedster (Jun 6, 2022)

There were so many rad 70’s 20” bikes.


----------



## Reedster (Jun 6, 2022)

Here are few more


----------



## Reedster (Jun 6, 2022)

A few more


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 6, 2022)

Was great talking with you Jason. Spectacular day.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2022)

Love the old school BMX!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2022)

rcole45 said:


> Was great talking with you Jason. Spectacular day.View attachment 1641580



Always good to see you ron


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jun 7, 2022)

Was definitely a good time and a feast for the eyes. So awesome to see so much rad stuff in one place. And see a bunch of good folks. I didn’t take as many pictures as I shoulda, but here’s some.


----------

